# Waiting...somewhat patiently



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

Well...I posted a thread about our lamancha oreo and we are still waiting! We also have a FF Nigerian dwarf that is due to kid around April 27th. This is when the breeder noticed the buck on her...but she had been in with him since the early november. I check on her daily...and today I started to notice she appeared to be a bit dialated!!!!


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

This is what she looked like yesterday...


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hopefully we are getting closer!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She does seem to be loosening up a little. Good luck!


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks  these are our first kiddings so I am a little nervous.


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I feel your pain, looks like both mine are going for their 2nd breeding date. I really had thought it would be the first when my senior doe built such a huge udder almost 2 weeks ago. Keep me posted!!! I'm excited to know mine aren't the only ones still pregnant this late!!!!!!  hope she doesn't decide to kid on you in the middle of the night!


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

Updated pics...and question...I noticed tonight that she looks like she is trying to poo and her whole back area pushes out. She did this three times while I was back there with them. Is this a contraction?


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

This is what she looks like after she does that...


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

Here is another pic of her...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It sounds like she's starting to contract. Look for Amber goo and and the birthing sack, then kids after that. Good luck!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Any news?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

She is contracting. Can you put her in a pen by herself?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

Nothing yet...I did notice this morning that her white discharge has changed to an amber color. It is not a lot coming out though. She just had some dried around her vaginal area


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

Here is an updated pic...


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

Here is an updated pic from this morning


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

This is what she looks like...she still has her ligaments


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

She still has her ligaments


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Darn animals my girl must be talking to yours .......


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes you can put them in by themselves.


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

Darlaj....maybe they are  lol I think they have all read the doe code.


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

Well...still waiting. She keeps getting up and down, as well as adjusting her belly. She is contracting occasionally, and has dropped.


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

This is what she looks like tonight...


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

Is this normal??? I can't attach a video...but my poor freckles is laying down amd she is whimpering. She just keeps making the sound over and over. She has no interest in food eother. I swear I saw a tear roll out of her eye.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Aw she must be very uncomfortable


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

Is there anything I can do to help her?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can give her a shot of Banamine. That would be temporary relief.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Poor girl. My doe Lilly is acting the same way. They must be VERY uncomfortable.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

We are still waiting. I had her separated and she wanted out. Maybe it was braxton hicks contractions. :what:


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

*sigh* still waiting. We are on day 142. I thought Nigerian went a little early...so hopefully we are closer. She was contracting again yesterday. Poor little girl seems so uncomfortable.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nigerians go 145 days and full size go 150. So your girl has a few more days.


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

Updated pics...


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

And the pooch...


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

I even set out the little bowl of baking soda because I thought she was looking a bit bloated. No bloat...just the pregnancy.


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

We have a bigger udder!!!!


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ligaments are gone too


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey it looks like we will be up together tonight! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

Eqstrnathlete~ hope all is going well for you!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Textbook kidding with twin boys. Thank you!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Any news on your girl?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

One boy...one girl...All are doing well.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats!! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

they are so so so cute!!!!!!


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Theyre addorable especially in their little shirts  congratulations


----------

